
Ignaz Semmelweis - tu7001
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignaz_Semmelweis
======
bjoli
Now,I might seem like a grumpy old fart, but isn't semmelweis taught in
secondary school? In what way is it relevant to the HN crowd? I am genuinely
curious. IIRC he died a very dishonoured and sick man in some sort of mental
institution, so the whole "keep fighting for what you believe in" didn't
really work for him.

